# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > خبر: در حال ساخت بازي آنلاين مربيگري فوتبال هستم

## omid_safari

سلام دوستان.
در مورد ظاهر برنامه نميدونم كه از فلاش استفاده كنم يا با جاوااسكريپت كار كنم.
مثلا زمانيكه كاربر در حال انتخاب سيستم تيم هست: 4-2-4 و 4-3-3 و غيره
شبيه اين چيزي كه ميخوام بسازم در سايت http://www.hattrick.org
و يا http://www.footballarena.org
هست ولي مال من خيلي ساده تر خواهد بود. اون سايتها براي كاربر ايراني خيلي پيچيده هستند. 
مايلم در اين مورد با شما گفتگو كنم و نظر شما رو بدونم و احيانا اگه سئوالي باشه...

----------


## kochol

سلام
من هم خیلی دوست دارم چنین بازی هایی بسازم
من این دو تا سایتی رو که گفتی دیدم و با توجه به اینکه می خواهی بازی تو از این ها ساده تر باشه من همون جاوا اسکریپت رو پیشنهاد می کنم.

به نظر من وقتی می خواد سیستم رو انتخاب بکنه چند تا ImageButton باشه که بتونه سیستم رو انتخاب کنه یا اینکه اصلا می تونی ترکیبی کار کنی و سیستم های پیچیده که رابط کاربری سخت تری داره رو با flash انجام بدی.

به نظر من یه نسخه اولیه اماده کن و در حالی که داری کاربر جمع می کنی بازی رو ارتقاع بده.

سوالی که دارم اینه که می خواهی با چی بسازی asp.net یا php

----------


## salehbagheri

به نظرم این سایت رو هم ببینی بد نیست!

www.onlinefootballmanager.co.uk

برای من که خیلی ساده و جذاب بود! (تمام ترفندهاشم یاد گرفتم)

----------


## omid_safari

دارم با php ميسازم.

----------


## omid_safari

چيزي كه فكر منو مشغول كرده الگوريتم تابع match(team1,team2) 1 هست كه نتيجه بازي رو مشخص ميكنه.
هر يك از بازيكنان قابليتهايي مثل سرعت - دفاع - حمله - قدرت بدني و ... دارند. مجموع اونها رو كه براي هر تيم حساب كنيم ميشه گفت كه كدام تيم برنده است ولي نتيجه بازي رو چطور تعيين كنيم؟؟؟

----------


## salehbagheri

نتیجه بازی رو هم از روی همون توانایی ها و فورمیشن میشه بدست اورد! ولی یه کم تکنیک میخواد!

مثلا یه تیم وقتی 4-3-3 بازی میکنه خوب طبیعتا قدرت حمله بیشتری داره! این وقتی به اوج خودش میرسه که 3 مهاجم قدرتمند هم داشته باشه!

اما وقتی تیم مقابل 6-3-1 بازی میکنه میتونه خیلی از قدرت حمله تیم حریف بکاهه! اگر مدافع خوب هم داشته باشه که واویلا!
حالا اگر این تیم مدافع، یه تاکتیک خوب مثل ضد حمله بچینه، یقیناً میتونه گل بزنه! البته بسته به قدرت مهاجمش!

و الی آخر...

----------


## omid_safari

اين كه شما گفتي همونيه كه من گفتم!
حالا بفرما نتيجه چندچند ميشه!

----------


## omid_safari

اگر دوستان در مورد الگوريتم بازي نظري دارند لطف كنند بيان كنند حتي اگه كامل هم نباشه به كار مياد.

----------


## omid_safari

تصميم دارم سئوالاتم رو شماره گزاري كنم تا عزيزاني كه لطف ميكنند پاسخ ميدن هم بر اساس شماره سئوال جواب بدن تا تاپيك منظمي داشته باشيم.
(اگر ميبينيد كه بعضي سئوالات خيلي مبتدي هست و شايد حتي احمقانه به نظر بياد واسه اينه كه من برنامه نويس سيستم هستم و اين اولين پروژه تحت وب من هست! پس به بزرگي خودتون منو ببخشين)

----------


## omid_safari

2- من ميخوام از يك عكس زمين فوتبال بعنوان زمينه استفاده كنم و زمانيكه كاربر فرم بازي(مثلا 4-3-3) رو انتخاب ميكنه درست در مكان بازيكنان روي عكس زمين فوتبال 10 عدد combobox ظاهر بشه و كاربر بتونه بازيكن مورد نظر رو براي هر موقعيت انتخاب كنه.
ولي وقتي از دستور imageset براي قرار دادن عكس استفاده ميكنم همه اشيائ بعد يا قبل از عكس قرار داده ميشوند و نميتونم روي عكس و دقيقا در جاهاي لازم اونها رو قرار بدم.
اگه ممكنه يه تكه كد كه 2 شيي روي يه عكس قرار بگيره برام بنويسيد.
ممنون

----------


## omid_safari

با استفاده از layer و div مشكل 2 رو حل كردم ولي وقتي رزوليشن صفحه رو عوض كردم جاي آبجكت ها عوض شد و همه چي به هم ريخت. ميدونم كه مشكل از اينجاست ولي نميدونم چطور حل ميشه! :
#Layer1 {
	position:absolute;
	width:200px;
	height:115px;
	z-index:1;
	left: 13px;
	top: 23px;
}

----------


## Hamid_VB

فکر کنم با این کد جاوا اسکریپت حل بشه...
این کد پهنای تصویر رو مگیره و بعد left یه div رو بر اساس اون تنظیم می کنه.
توی این کد پهنایه پایه رو 800 گذاشتم که میتونی عوضش کنی.
همه ی کد هارو چه php و html داخل div base_layer بنویس...
امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه.


```
<html>
<head>
<style>
#Layer1 {
position:absolute;
width:200px;
height:115px;
z-index:1;
left: 26px;
top: 13px;
}
#base_layer {
position:absolute;
width:800px;
height:115px;
z-index:0;
left: 0px;
top: 0px;
}
</style>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>fgcfgfc</title>
<script>
function SetLeftOfMain(){
base_layer.style.left = (screen.width  - 800)/2;
window.setTimeout("SetLeftOfMain()",1);
}
</script>
</head>
<body onload="SetLeftOfMain()">
<div id="base_layer" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px; padding-left: 4px; padding-right: 4px; padding-top: 1px; padding-bottom: 1px" ><div id=Layer1>cod ha ro inja bezar</div></div>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## omid_safari

> 2- من ميخوام از يك عكس زمين فوتبال بعنوان زمينه استفاده كنم و زمانيكه كاربر فرم بازي(مثلا 4-3-3) رو انتخاب ميكنه درست در مكان بازيكنان روي عكس زمين فوتبال 10 عدد combobox ظاهر بشه و كاربر بتونه بازيكن مورد نظر رو براي هر موقعيت انتخاب كنه.
> ولي وقتي از دستور imageset براي قرار دادن عكس استفاده ميكنم همه اشيائ بعد يا قبل از عكس قرار داده ميشوند و نميتونم روي عكس و دقيقا در جاهاي لازم اونها رو قرار بدم.
> اگه ممكنه يه تكه كد كه 2 شيي روي يه عكس قرار بگيره برام بنويسيد.
> ممنون


*
3-*
خب دوستان- حالا ميرسيم به اين كه بازيكنان هر combo بايد در combo ديگه اي تكرار نشده باشند و اگه بازيكني اشتباها در دو موقعيت قرار داده شد به كاربر اخطار بديم.
به نظر شما اين كار رو در سرور انجام بديم يا در كلاينت؟
البته در سرور هم بد نيست كه چك بشه تا از تقلب و ... جلوگيري بشه...؟؟

----------


## Hamid_VB

این کد جاوا اسکریپت تکراری بودن اسم بازیکنارو نشون میده.
فقط هر select list رو داخل یه div بذار.
به نظرم یه برنامه واسه ی div های هر لیست بنویس که با کلیک کردن و نگه داشتن بشه جای اونو عوض کرد. زمینو به چند قسمت تقسیم می کن که برای هر بازیکن بر اساس پستش بتونی جاشو خودت با حرکت موس انتخاب کنی و با کلیک کردن روی هر کدام عکس یا مشخصاتش در کنار combobox ظاهر بشه. این کارا رو با جاوا اسکریپت میشه کرد.اگه میخوای من میتونم کمکت کنم.


```
<html dir=rtl>
<head>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<title>New Page 1</title>
<script>
var err="";
var Players = ["بازیکن 11","بازیکن 10","بازیکن 9","بازیکن 8","بازیکن 7","بازیکن 6","بازیکن 5","بازیکن 4","بازیکن 3","بازیکن 2","دروازه بان"];
 var obj_sel1 = new Array();
 var obj_sel2 = new Array(); 
 function check_repetitive(){
  var error_num = 0;
  var name1="",name2="";
  err="" ;
  for(var n=1;n<=11;n++){
   name1  = "pos"+n;
   obj_sel1 = document.getElementsByName(name1); 
   for(var m=n+1;m<=11;m++){
    name2  = "pos"+m;
    obj_sel2 = document.getElementsByName(name2);
    if((m!==n) && (obj_sel2[0].value==obj_sel1[0].value)){
     err = err + Players[10-obj_sel2[0].selectedIndex] + " در دو مکان  ' " + n + " ' و  ' " + m + " ' وجود دارد\n";
     error_num++;
    }
   }
  }
  return error_num; 
 }
 function submiting(){
 var errn = check_repetitive();
 if(errn >3){
    alert("تعدادی ار بازیکنان در چند موقیعت مختلف به کار رفته اند...");
 }
 else
 {
  if(err==""){
   frm.submit();
  }
  else
  {
   alert(err);
  }
 }
 }
</script>
</head>
<body>
 <form action="-----" name="frm">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos2" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select><p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos8" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos4" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; </p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos6" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos10" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>
<select name="pos1" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos11" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos7" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos5" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos9" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select>
</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<select size="1" name="pos3" onchange="check_repetitive()">
<option value="player1">دروازه بان</option>
<option value="player2">بازیکن 2</option>
<option value="player3">بازیکن 3</option>
<option value="player4">بازیکن 4</option>
<option value="player5">بازیکن 5</option>
<option value="player6">بازیکن 6</option>
<option value="player7">بازیکن 7</option>
<option value="player8">بازیکن 8</option>
<option value="player9">بازیکن 9</option>
<option value="playe10">بازیکن 10</option>
<option value="player11">بازیکن 11</option>
</select></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<input type="button" value="تایید" name="_submit" dir="rtl" style="width:100 ;" onclick="submiting()">
</p>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## omid_safari

بهتره كه يه سرور رايگان مشخص كنيم و فايلها رو اونجا آپ كنيم. اينجوري ميتونيم پيشرفت كار رو ببينيم.
الان ميرم سرور رو ايجاد ميكنم و لينك رو اينجا قرار ميدم....

----------


## omid_safari

دوست عزيز در سايت  www.110mb.com
user: omidomid
pass: omidomid

فايلها رو آپ ميكنيم

----------


## dannydolph

در مورد مشکل 2 به نظر من بهتره که با css حلش کنی.ولی حالا که دیگه گذاشتی ولش کن.
اگه کمک خواستی منم میتونم تو بحث شرکت کنم.یه دامین رایگان پیدا کن و فایل ها رو بزار تا ببینیم .اون لینکی هم که گذاشته بودی دیدم.فایلی اونجا نبود.

----------


## omid_safari

اون لينك رو گذاشتم تا كاركرد برنامه ها رو به صورت آنلاين بتونيم ببينيم و تغيير بديم.

----------


## dannydolph

من فایلی اونجا ندیدم.آدرسی که باید پروژه رو ببینیم چیه؟یا باید دانلود کنیم و لوکال ببینیم.

----------


## omid_safari

4- زمانيكه كاربر وارد صفحه پيكربندي تيم ميشه در صورتيكه قبلا آرايش بازيكنان رو تعيين كرده باشه بايد در هر combo اسم بازيكن تعيين شده ظاهر بشه و بعد اگه كاربر خواست اونو تغيير بده. يعني يك آيتم پيش فرض براي هر combo بايد داشته باشيم. چطور ميشه آيتم پيشفرض براي combo تعريف كنيم؟

----------


## Hamid_VB

منظورتو درست متوجه نشدم ولی اگه می خوای گزینه ی مورد نظرت از یه combobox انتخاب شده باشه ، فقط کافیه مقدار selected از گزینه ی مورد نظرت رو 1 بذاری ، مثل:


```
<select dir=rtl size="1" name="D1">
 <option>گزینه ی 0</option>
 <option>گزینه ی 1</option>
 <option selected="1">گزینه ی 2</option>
 <option>گزینه ی 3</option>
 <option>گزینه ی 4</option>
</select>
```

----------


## omid_safari

ممنون خودخودشه!

----------


## hotscript.ir

چنانچه نیاز به اسکریپت سایت مربیگری فوتبال داشتید در لینک زیر موجود است:
https://hotscript.ir/portfolio/coaching-php-script/

----------

